
Show HN: The First Version of Anything Is an MVP - sahawneh
https://medium.com/dusthq/the-first-version-of-anything-is-an-mvp-5f6eb0d07596
======
mtmail
Blog posts don't belong in the 'Show HN' category
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

And in this case it's just two sentences.

